# Riley and an old bloke



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys
A pic of my grandson Riley with a very old bloke.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pic of both of you!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats's a lovely picture George. Riley is a wee cracker, and you look so proud mate


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Guys
Thats me happy face-Yikes.
Told you my avatar is better looking than me.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

seriously both are extremely handsome

are you from hollywood?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> seriously both are extremely handsome
> 
> are you from hollywood?


Which one? I live not far from Hollywood west midlands









Spanky kudos to you both,what a great guy he'll turn out to be


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like they are starting to extract the **** already spanky


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Looks like they are starting to extract the **** already spanky


How come? I thought my post was ok


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion sniper, my comment was referring to the one by Strikewzen and Hollywood mate


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Sorry for the confusion sniper, my comment was referring to the one by Strikewzen and Hollywood mate


Thanks for that "phew" I thought then I said something I'd have to put right come morning lol


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Sorry for the confusion sniper, my comment was referring to the one by Strikewzen and Hollywood mate


Thanks for that "phew" I thought then I said something I'd have to put right come morning lol
[/quote]
I know the feeling mate lol


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> seriously both are extremely handsome
> 
> are you from hollywood?


Yes,Many a horror film as been based on my looks.
Return of frankenstien
The thing
Paranormal activity-To be honest on that one i was just going to the bathroom.
HEHE


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful baby and grandpa

BTW, I think your using older pics for your avatar


----------

